# "Nokia X6 questions here"



## follower of krazzy (May 21, 2010)

I'm very interested in buying this phone because I've heard good things about it's Capacitive Touchscreen. Anyone know how much it is here in India? Any Reviews or opinions on it?


----------



## raja2281 (May 21, 2010)

seems like the same symbian experience of 5800. only change here is capacitive touchscreen and higher internal memory of 16gb. read review on gsmarena. nothing exceptional to talk abt it i suppose.


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

I read today In newspaper in nagpur...Its sold for 16500 here ...

Its not worth a try


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 21, 2010)

Its not officially launched in India, but it is available in ebay and in grey market for some 18-20K. 
But avoid it, its just a waste of money, nothing new apart from 5800 except the bumped up internal memory and Capacitive touch.

Only the 16GB model is confirmed for India, no date is finalized. Nokia is fcuked up with their product profile now. Currently all the so called High end phones from Nokia use ancient hardware and the soon to be extinct S60 Platform 

Better stay away from those and look at other options


----------



## raja2281 (May 21, 2010)

its launched in india. its available at nokia priority dealers. i got an sms from them 2 days back.u can see the model there for first hand experience of the fone.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 21, 2010)

Can you confirm the launch, I never heard of it. Even if it did, my views are same


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

what confirmation do u want...its being sold in nagpur for 16500 at a prominent shop...I told u before


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 22, 2010)

16500???? With bill or grey?? Let me confirm this from Nokia Priority here.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 22, 2010)

Yep you were right, it is available for 16.8K with Nokia Priority Dealer, Phone is too small in flesh when compared to pics 

Looking at the pricing, people going for 5800 may try this for 3K extra Phone.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2010)

people wont prefer X6 coz it dosnt give much above 5800...C6 is better with a qwerty keyboard at 14k

People have got bored with S60v5 anywayz


----------



## pawankhanna (May 24, 2010)

Capacitive touch screen is the best part of X6...and it comes with huge memory...so i think its rocking...i saw a dummy that looks nice...looking for purchase one but can't found in market...


----------



## sughreev (May 25, 2010)

Nokia X6 available with 35 hours of music playback support, this mobile  performance built for the entertainment that combines an onboard memory  of 32 GB in a compact design and a 3.2 inch touch screen. With its 16:9  widescreen ideal for viewing photos and videos and navigation, the Nokia  X6 will delight lovers of music and social networking.


----------



## mohitsuri50 (May 26, 2010)

I am going through a good review on this phone and i think according to this review we must to take a phone *www.gadgetvenue.com/nokia-x6-review-04164247/


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 26, 2010)

^^ Different websites different conclusions brother  
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_x6-review-439p11.php

Think yourself if X6 is worth the amount considering the competition and dying Symbian OS.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Not worth buying.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2010)

Nokia X6 is a boon for Nokia loyalists and for others, it's **yawn**!

if one want Nokia phone and nothing else, X6 makes sense if budget is inside 17k.


----------



## ziha786 (May 31, 2010)

Looking for review?? has anybody bought this phone...pls share some experience at the point of users...


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 31, 2010)

Its high time Nokia did something about that dated look and feel of Symbian S60. But we should also think of the price point, no other company is offering phones with features like 5230 or 5800 at those prices, just because of the dated OS

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

BTW, X6 has 5 MP camera while 5800 has 3.2 MP


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Its high time Nokia did something about that dated look and feel of Symbian S60. But we should also think of the price point, no other company is offering phones with features like 5230 or 5800 at those prices, just because of the dated OS
> 
> BTW, X6 has 5 MP camera while 5800 has 3.2 MP



someone bring android within 10k. nokia will have to file for bankruptcy


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 1, 2010)

That's something I really don't understand. iPhone & blackberry's are expensive cause a lot has gone into developing there UIs. But android is open source, then why are android phones so expensive?


----------



## pawankhanna (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got My Nokia X6 today. It cost me 16.8K with bill. I bought it in a black colour and I also got a music voucher with this handset called Ovi Music Unlimited. The voucher will let me download unlimited music from over 4 million songs from the Ovi Music Store. I think it’s a very good deal. I am soon going to review this handset and will tell you more about the features then.


----------



## sughreev (Jun 1, 2010)

@ pawankhanna
how to activate ovi music unlimited? Did you get a  voucher or is it automatic? Let us know please.


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 3, 2010)

I got this one comes with car charger very nice touch response...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats...how much did u pay...how the sound quality compared to 5800??


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought this handset from nokia priority dealer(Delhi).its costing me 16.3K with bill and the sound quality is much better then Nokia 5800.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

Great...enjoy


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been playing with new nokia X6 & trying to personalize the Menu and Home pages so how do I get the 'buttons' back onto the Menu page ? I think I was dragging the 'buttons' around on the Menu page so that they fell easily to hand when I wanted them!! And what is the 'root folder' in 'music' ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2010)

my friend purchased this handset day before yesterday in bangalore for 15.7k


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> That's something I really don't understand. iPhone & blackberry's are expensive cause a lot has gone into developing there UIs. But android is open source, then why are android phones so expensive?


you still have to port it to the specified hardware


----------



## pawankhanna (Jun 8, 2010)

Open main menu go Music folder>options> organize >(single tap  any particular app; like, Calender)>options>move to  folder>select "root folder".
Root folder is the main menu.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 9, 2010)

My friend purchased this phone a week ago for 15k from Bangalore.. I got to use it for a couple of days.. Good phone for its price.. Music through bundled earphone was very good and through speakers was decent.. The videos quality was awesome. gotta add, my friend has 5minutes videos of size 50mb - HQ.. Touch interface was easy to get used to.. downloaded a few lot apps.. The only fault I found was the accelerometer switched the screen orientation too much..


----------



## sughreev (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Guys Has anyone checked Ovi music unlimited...i didn't get my msg from nokia side...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 10, 2010)

Pls Read it carefully
When you buy your nokia X6, put the sim card on this its automatically send a msg to my nokia...if you didn't have balance then its not able to send msg to my nokia, but when you complete the msg thing then my nokia sent you the ovi music unlimited code....and it works on the same mobile number also....


----------



## Firecaster (Jun 11, 2010)

I am using Ovi Maps on my Nokia X6, navigation is too easy just add route and navigate...thank s nokia & ovi maps


----------



## donzeye (Jun 14, 2010)

I just bought my  new Nokia X6, and going through features and Apps, I found touch is very  good and better then other nokia phones, is very responsive and very fast.There is some more interesting  features i found in this phone, it is bundled with unlimited music downloads for 1 year from ovi music. and the best part is you  can capture images anywhere with 5MP camera. i always used it when i am  on traveling or in any good places.


----------



## sughreev (Jun 15, 2010)

@donzeye
What are the sharing options available on this phone, can I  direct upload my images on Flickr, also is this phone support  geo-tagging?…that’s a something I like in nokia phones


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

sughreev said:


> @donzeye
> What are the sharing options available on this phone, can I  direct upload my images on Flickr, also is this phone support  geo-tagging?…that’s a something I like in nokia phones



yes. it does have Geotagging.

Sharing services : 

"The large 3.2-inch display enables you to fit 20 shortcuts onto a personalized home screen - offering one-touch access to the web, your photos, videos and music library - and favorite social networks such as Facebook, Flickr, MySpace and more."

found this on *private.conversations.nokia.com/brandsite/handsets/X6/


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 16, 2010)

Agreed with desibond, also you can edit your videos via mobile, and show  them on TV or online.


----------



## Firecaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Which one should i buy Vivaz or Nokia X6 16GB?
I only had Nokias in  my life . Today I own a nokia  E51
I browse a lot with WiFi and take pictures and videos + watch  youtube...These are the things I do a lot...The most important for me is  the browser and the image quality of video and pictures. Please Help  me, any opinions ?


----------



## hackerzlab (Jun 18, 2010)

vivaz is more expensive than nokia x6.

vivaz is like 22k while x6 15k


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 18, 2010)

U should buy Nokia X6, it is Nokia high end music oriented Phone, and if  you have always been using Nokia phones, it's pretty good.


----------



## Firecaster (Jun 21, 2010)

@ Ziha786
@hackerzalb
I bought this phone, thanks for your  suggestion guys…this is so beautiful phone and I expect these features  on my phone. I bought this phone in 15.8K. and bought the leather cover  and screen protector along with this phone….


----------



## sughreev (Jun 23, 2010)

@firecaster
WOW! Nice phone. One of my friends has this. But I have  to ask, how do you share or upload Images with it?


----------



## Firecaster (Jun 24, 2010)

You can share images directly from your phone, just go to images and tap  on share/upload… you can upload images via Flickr or vox….


----------



## donzeye (Jun 25, 2010)

How is the web browser, is the default browser good, or I need to  download opera browser???


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2010)

donzeye said:


> How is the web browser, is the default browser good, or I need to  download opera browser???



opera is any day better than the default browser.


----------



## Firecaster (Jun 28, 2010)

@donzeye
You can use the default browser also, but if you have the  opera browser then you can use some extra features also…like tabs.


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 28, 2010)

hi guys , I am planning to buy X6 plz give me overall review about it and do tell if it has any hangging problems,is WiFi easily configurable(I mean proxy and all options given)

Also can anybody tell me when will the X6 8gb be available in India and it's expected price.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 29, 2010)

X6 is Nokia's first phone with a capacitive touchscreen display. this  does change a lot in the way we interact with the phone and the overall  user experience. It also has a 5 megapixel camera with autofocus and  Carl Zeiss optics, 3G/HSDPA, Wi-Fi, A-GPS with Ovi Maps with free turn  by turn voice navigation and Ovi Music service that lets you download  any track from their store for free for one whole year! There is also  plenty of memory, 16GB in this case, built-in and the phone also has  3.5mm headphone jack and TV-Out functionality.

And Nokia X6 8GB will be launch in India in august 2010. but not confirmed.


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 30, 2010)

@follower of krazzy
Nice review! What about TV output???


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 1, 2010)

@ziha786
This phone support TV out, you can play your phone games on  TV, and play videos on your TV’s via TV out functionality.


----------



## donzeye (Jul 2, 2010)

On the X6 web browser how do I set any home page as default???


----------



## kelly (Jul 6, 2010)

Try to restart your phone and do the same setting again…


----------



## talwar (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm willing to swap my old 5610 XM for a better multimedia phone , I  thought of the X6 as a good alternative since it offers all what i need (  WIFI , tactile feedback on touch , 3.5 mm ) , I’m not limited in budget  , so I’m taking every idea , the N900 looked nice (Maemo interface and  1Gb RAM ) But i need a long lasting battery , I don't like the N97  though .
So if you could give me your ideas, it would be nice (either  about the X6 or another phone).


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 13, 2010)

talwar said:


> I'm willing to swap my old 5610 XM for a better multimedia phone , I  thought of the X6 as a good alternative since it offers all what i need (  WIFI , tactile feedback on touch , 3.5 mm ) , I’m not limited in budget  , so I’m taking every idea , the N900 looked nice (Maemo interface and  1Gb RAM ) But i need a long lasting battery , I don't like the N97  though .
> So if you could give me your ideas, it would be nice (either  about the X6 or another phone).



You could wait for the C6 or C7 or get N8.

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

Can anyone explain the difference between a capacitive touchscreen (as of X6) & a normal one ?


----------



## pawankhanna (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an X6, and it's been good to me. I use it as a music smartphone.  But I suppose waiting for N8 would be a better idea, as it's fully  loaded.
I have also heard you could get a N900 to boot up in MeeGo  when that comes along. If that's true then that's your best option.


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 13, 2010)

Can anyone explain the difference between a capacitive touchscreen (as of X6) & a normal one ?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Resistive touch is an ordinary touch but on capacitive it’s much better  and faster than resistive touch.  Capacitive touch is smoother with  kinetic scrolling.


----------



## sughreev (Jul 14, 2010)

talwar said:


> I'm willing to swap my old 5610 XM for a better multimedia phone , I  thought of the X6 as a good alternative since it offers all what i need (  WIFI , tactile feedback on touch , 3.5 mm ) , I’m not limited in budget  , so I’m taking every idea , the N900 looked nice (Maemo interface and  1Gb RAM ) But i need a long lasting battery , I don't like the N97  though .
> So if you could give me your ideas, it would be nice (either  about the X6 or another phone).



You should wait for the n8, or you could buy the x6 until it comes out.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 14, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between a capacitive touchscreen (as of X6) & a normal one ?



Check this site Capacitive vs. Resistive : TouchScreen Battle !! Which one right for you? | TechPinas : Philippines' Technology News, Tips and Reviews Blog


----------



## talwar (Jul 16, 2010)

Well i need to buy a phone in the next few days, considering my  preferences; do you think the X6 is what fits me the best?


----------



## amohit (Jul 16, 2010)

I understand that capacitive touchscreens work with electrons getting transferred from human finger. So, can we put a protective screen for this phone? Is it the same screen that we use for other regular resistive touch screen phones..or is it something else?

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2010)

amohit said:


> I understand that capacitive touchscreens work with electrons getting transferred from human finger. So, can we put a protective screen for this phone? Is it the same screen that we use for other regular resistive touch screen phones..or is it something else?
> 
> Regards,
> Mohit



YES. you can use scrach guard for capacitive displays but it will be just a bit irritating.


----------



## Firecaster (Jul 19, 2010)

talwar said:


> Well i need to buy a phone in the next few days, considering my  preferences; do you think the X6 is what fits me the best?



Yeah the x6 is a perfect phone; the n900 is more as an  internet table phone. I have the x6 and I’m more than satisfied with  it!!


----------



## talwar (Jul 20, 2010)

OK guys thanks for your help now i go with nokia X6...how much it costing or is there any offer in south Delhi...


----------



## davidtwhittle (Jul 20, 2010)

It should be around 15 to 16 k.Because it is same as 5800 but the camera resolution is more.


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 21, 2010)

talwar said:


> OK guys thanks for your help now i go with nokia X6...how much it costing or is there any offer in south Delhi...



Hey it should be available on 15.5K on south Delhi, but it does depend  to shops may be you seen some variation on the price…


----------



## talwar (Jul 22, 2010)

I there any additional accessories comes with this phone, I just saw that a headphone comes with nokia  5800xm, so I was thinking that headset is available with this phone also.


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Nokia X6 is not comes with that sennheiser headset, but it comes Nokia Holder Easy Mount HH-20 and CR-119 along with a Car Charger, and the ovi music unlimited service, that means you can download unlimited music from ovi music store for 1 year.


----------



## talwar (Jul 26, 2010)

ziha786 said:


> Hey Nokia X6 is not comes with that sennheiser headset, but it comes Nokia Holder Easy Mount HH-20 and CR-119 along with a Car Charger, and the ovi music unlimited service, that means you can download unlimited music from ovi music store for 1 year.



Ok thanks Ziha786
It is good information, now I am going to buy this phone… so I will get back soon with my nokia X6.


----------



## amohit (Jul 27, 2010)

I went to Nokia priority showroom, cmh road,  bangalore yday. He was saying that X6 8gb will be out by next week.

Any way to confirm this info?

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## pawankhanna (Jul 27, 2010)

The Nokia X6 8GB is now available in Nokia priority  stores nationwide, for a Best-Buy price of Rs 14,499 (might vary according to  region).
i got this information on nokia India page(Facebook).
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## kelly (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome phone bought it for 15600 from HotSpot Delhi. Using it from past one and half months.


----------



## sughreev (Jul 29, 2010)

I Formatted my mass memory of nokia x6! Hence, i need preloaded apps..... Any help?


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 30, 2010)

sughreev said:


> I Formatted my mass memory of nokia x6! Hence, i need preloaded apps..... Any help?



The apps installed on mass memory cannot back after formatting your mass  memory, but you can download some them from ovi store, if they are  available on ovi store…


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 30, 2010)

hey please Provide me some images Shoot from Nokia x6 please 
Macro mode and all other mode One by One 
In Florocent ligth with flasgh, sunlight one and many
Please Please


----------



## pawankhanna (Aug 4, 2010)

Here you can found the images captured by Nokia X6, with different mode  and various places, so hope it give you exact idea about Nokia X6 camera  quality.
*www.flickr.com/photos/clintonjeff/sets/72157623981064153/


----------



## kelly (Aug 5, 2010)

I just activated Ovi Music Unlimited on my Nokia X6. It is simple and  easy to do. All one has to do is send a text message to my nokia and they  will send an Ovi Music Unlimited code. Just enter the code your device  and you can start downloading unlimited music from Ovi Music Store that  has up to 4 million songs.


----------



## pawankhanna (Aug 6, 2010)

How to setup mail for exchange on my nokia X6???


----------



## kaudey (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought an X6 16GB from Jayanagar, Bangalore for Rs.15570, till now, loving it (my first smart phone). Can anyone please tell me how I can set the default web browser to opera mini (I have already downloaded and installed it on my phone). Also I need a pdf reader on my phone. Please suggest a good and free software (Adobe charges some 11USD for the LE).


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 16, 2010)

kaudey said:


> I bought an X6 16GB from Jayanagar, Bangalore for Rs.15570, till now, loving it (my first smart phone). Can anyone please tell me how I can set the default web browser to opera mini (I have already downloaded and installed it on my phone). Also I need a pdf reader on my phone. Please suggest a good and free software (Adobe charges some 11USD for the LE).


You cannot set opera browser as default but you can use opera browser instead of default browser, also you can try this free adobe reader, download from ovi store.... 
Ovi Store: Adobe Reader LE 2.5 - Trial


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

U can try Alternate reader from AlternateReader | Download AlternateReader software for free at SourceForge.net

U can set default as opera by

Main menu-settings-phone-application settings-default apps.-browsing internet

change web to opera


----------



## kelly (Aug 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> U can try Alternate reader from AlternateReader | Download AlternateReader software for free at SourceForge.net
> 
> U can set default as opera by
> 
> ...



After doing the same settings i didn't found opera on the options, there is only web... so i didn't able to set opera as default web browser.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 16, 2010)

It isn't possible to set opera mini as your default browser. For the application to appear in phone>application settings, the application needs to insert its entry there. But hardly any application does that. only opera mobile and quick office applications do that. but the strangest thing is, even after I set opera mobile as he default browser, all links open in the default browser itself. So the setting is basically useless. Forget about that.
However, if you are using x-plore (which you should try straightaway), you can change the default application used to open files based on extensions.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

@Cool Buddy yaah u r right...even i tried it and nothing happened...nokia making us fool...


----------



## kaudey (Aug 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> U can set default as opera by
> 
> Main menu-settings-phone-application settings-default apps.-browsing internet
> 
> change web to opera


 
Tried this, but when I select change for -> Main menu-settings-phone-application settings-default apps.-browsing internet, it shows me only one option: web. No other application is listed. Heelp


----------



## monkey (Aug 16, 2010)

How is the battery life of X6? I am planning to buy one soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

kaudey said:


> Tried this, but when I select change for -> Main menu-settings-phone-application settings-default apps.-browsing internet, it shows me only one option: web. No other application is listed. Heelp



did u install *opera mobile* in ur phone....it definitely shows the option
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TGl_lgG5q0I/AAAAAAAAFbQ/Syp4zyR9QX0/s800/Scr000006.jpg

Its like this


----------



## kelly (Aug 17, 2010)

monkey said:


> How is the battery life of X6? I am planning to buy one soon.




I found the power management on nokia phone specification very useful


BL-5J 1320 mAh Li-Ion battery
                                             Talk time
GSM up to 11 hours 30 mins
WCDMA up to 6 hours
 
                                             Standby time
GSM up to 420 hours
WCDMA up to 450 hours
 
Video playback time (maximum): up to 4 hours 30 mins in H51nHD format at 25 fps
Video recording time: up to 3 hours 30 mins
Video call time: up to 2 hours 40 mins
Music playback time: up to 35 hours


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

@ sujoyp
I tried so many times to set opera as default browser but i can't found any other application on the internet browsing setting, only web i can seen on it. need help???


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2010)

kelly said:


> @ sujoyp
> I tried so many times to set opera as default browser but i can't found any other application on the internet browsing setting, only web i can seen on it. need help???



Even if u find that option, its useless...U just cant make opera default by that...as someone said before try x-plore..it have some option to change default applications


----------



## kaudey (Aug 19, 2010)

Now I am having trouble with the maps . For some reason the GPS feature was not working properly, so I uninstalled OVI maps and nokia maps from the installed applications. But I could still see the "maps" icon in the main menu. Now I reinstalled ovi maps again, but I am unable to get it to connect to the internet now . As soon as I open the maps application it brings out a popup to select server settings, I select the internet as my GPRS provider and proceed, but it says "connection failed, please try later. Now I can see that, under Menu>Maps>settings>Internet only 'connection' is showing with a value online/offline. I remember seeing some other things also there, but they are not there anymore. can someone please help .


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 20, 2010)

@ kaudey
Just update firmware, or format your phone once, these are only option to solve this problem.


----------



## kaudey (Aug 23, 2010)

I reset the phone to factory settings and it is working now . And yes, setting it to factory default will not delete any of your phone data...just the usual personalization goes away.


----------



## sughreev (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for a solid cover for me Nokia Has anybody give some detail about this…


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 23, 2010)

I am in two minds. I need to buy a phone soon. I was thinking of C6 and now since X6 8 gb has launched and the price difference between them is not much, i am confused. Should i go for X6 or wait for C6 which is due for early next month?


----------



## pawankhanna (Aug 25, 2010)

@ Sachin _kothari
Nokia X6 doesn't have virtual qwerty keyboard as compare nokia C6 have,also there are memory differences like Nokia X6 comes with 8GB, 16GB & 32 GB but Nokia C6 have 200MB internal memory and you can upgrade upto 16GB. Other then both have similar features....And nokia C6 will be launched in next month hopefully.


----------



## crapface (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi you guys, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can get smileys
for my X6. I thoroughly enjoyed them on my 6500 slide and my 6300. Can
anyone clue me in?


----------



## pawankhanna (Aug 27, 2010)

crapface said:


> Hi you guys, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can get smileys
> for my X6. I thoroughly enjoyed them on my 6500 slide and my 6300. Can
> anyone clue me in?



If you want to use similes on your phone then you need to download and install smiley app on your phone you can download these apps from ovi store…. Hope this helps


----------



## raj_in (Aug 29, 2010)

Can X6 be upgraded to Symbian^3 when it launches


----------



## kaudey (Aug 29, 2010)

raj_in said:


> Can X6 be upgraded to Symbian^3 when it launches



I think (and hope) so. When I was buying mine, the nokia dealer told me something about some upgrade that is to be released soon at that time. Though, even I would like to get some info on it.


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 30, 2010)

kaudey said:


> I think (and hope) so. When I was buying mine, the nokia dealer told me something about some upgrade that is to be released soon at that time. Though, even I would like to get some info on it.




@ kaudey
I don’t think there is any updated model for the nokia X6, just a new 8GB
version Available in the market…


----------



## donzeye (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried to run .rmvb files in my x6 16gb via real player (which is  originally installed). The sounds run smoothly, but the video are back  from the sounds (within 10-40 sec delay). Is there any possible  solutions? or maybe other software’s to view .rmvb files?


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 1, 2010)

donzeye said:


> I tried to run .rmvb files in my x6 16gb via real player (which is  originally installed). The sounds run smoothly, but the video are back  from the sounds (within 10-40 sec delay). Is there any possible  solutions? or maybe other software’s to view .rmvb files?




The real player on the X6 cannot run most files because of lack of  codecs. Only mpeg4 videos can play. This is a bit confusing because this  will not include all mp4 files, as some mp4 files contain an avi video  instead of mpeg4. You need to convert all videos to the proper format  before putting them into your phone.


----------



## sughreev (Sep 3, 2010)

When i try to back up my phone on the mass memory, it gives me a error:  file manager, memory full, close some applications and try again.


----------



## Nilesh990 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Guys i m willing to buy X6 8GB should i go for this, plz tell me......
i m little bit confused with mix review about this mobile....!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Sep 6, 2010)

The phone is pretty overpriced. I'll recommend to wait for C6


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2010)

Nilesh990 said:


> Hey Guys i m willing to buy X6 8GB should i go for this, plz tell me......
> i m little bit confused with mix review about this mobile....!!!



yes. go for the phone. The package is total VFM. But do check out other phones like Samsung Wave, E72 etc.


----------



## donzeye (Sep 6, 2010)

sughreev said:


> When i try to back up my phone on the mass memory, it gives me a error:  file manager, memory full, close some applications and try again.



Are you trying to back up everything.
If so, unselected SMS messages and try again. If successful, perform a second backup selecting just the messages.


----------



## pawankhanna (Sep 7, 2010)

sughreev said:


> When i try to back up my phone on the mass memory, it gives me a error:  file manager, memory full, close some applications and try again.



Restore the factory settings on your phone:    
a. Simply dial *#7780#.
b.  It will prompt to enter security code, the default code is 12345  (unless changed). After entering these codes, phone will take sometime  to switch on.


----------



## kelly (Sep 8, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Does anyone know what the little yellow triangle with what looks like an exclamation mark next to the note symbol on the right hand side of the song name on the music player means?[/FONT]


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 9, 2010)

@ kelly
It means the  Track actually doesn't exist anymore (Deleted or Moved from its  location) on phone memory or memory card but it is still listed in Music  Library, Refresh the Library and it'll be gone.


----------



## Sieyrrabusserr (Sep 11, 2010)

you should know, Nokia x6 supports mp4(avc/H264) or 3gp videos well, so you need to use a right software to convert your avi videos to mp4(avc/H264) or 3gp videos for Nokia X6. I am using a good software RZ Video Converter which can convert any videos or audios between different formats with good quality,such as convert your avi videos to mp4(avc/H264) or 3gp videos for Nokia X6, etc. Yahoo or google search and download RZ Video Converter. Hope it can help you.
Natura Cleanse


----------



## sughreev (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a new X6 16gb black.. i cant connect it to my PC using the usb  cable .. I am using windows 7 also tried in XP no use i tried
1. Restoring factory setting
2. Removing all nokia suites and installing again
3. Repairing nokia connectivity cable driver and pc connectivity solution
i  have a N95 i works all fine.. When I connect X6, it isn’t detected.  Even mass storage also not working.. No new hardware is found in device  manager.. I am really struck with this, can anybody help me out??


----------



## follower of krazzy (Sep 14, 2010)

sughreev said:


> I got a new X6 16gb black.. i cant connect it to my PC using the usb  cable .. I am using windows 7 also tried in XP no use i tried
> 1. Restoring factory setting
> 2. Removing all nokia suites and installing again
> 3. Repairing nokia connectivity cable driver and pc connectivity solution
> i  have a N95 i works all fine.. When I connect X6, it isn’t detected.  Even mass storage also not working.. No new hardware is found in device  manager.. I am really struck with this, can anybody help me out??



Did you install the Ovi Suite into the PC first? Otherwise the PC drivers for your phone's connection are absent.


----------



## sughreev (Sep 15, 2010)

ya i installed ovi suite.. where to get the drivers??


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 15, 2010)

i am considering buying this phone but i have a few questions- 1.i've read in some forums that the phone is slow..like image gallery takes some time to load....is it true?i want to know how slow it is & when we can feel that it is slow?
2.i am not really into multitasking but i would like to know if the phone slows down with multiple apps open?
3.how responsive is the touchscreen?
4.how is the camera..it would be great if  someone posted a few full res images captured from it.

it'll really help if someone answers these questions.


----------



## subir12 (Sep 17, 2010)

@ himadri_sm
I explain about these queries:- 
1. Yeah its slow sometime but when some application running on background…
2. Its not such a good multitasking phone, but its really an awesome music phone.
3. Touch is very responsive, also its first nokia capacitive touch screen phone.
4. I like camera pretty much, it can capture high quality images but, its cannot record high quality videos like 30 fps.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

subir12 said:


> @ himadri_sm
> 4. I like camera pretty much, it can capture high quality images but, its cannot record high quality videos like 30 fps.



what does this mean?? do u mean it cant capture 720p HD..coz it can take vga@30fps


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 17, 2010)

subir12 said:


> @ himadri_sm
> I explain about these queries:-
> 1. Yeah its slow sometime but when some application running on background…
> 2. Its not such a good multitasking phone, but its really an awesome music phone.
> ...



thank you...guess i'll just svae some more money & get samsung wave


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> thank you...guess i'll just svae some more money & get samsung wave



Wave is better then X6 in every possible way.....screen, Hardware, UI etc


----------



## kelly (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi gyus , can i use X6 camera as web-cam and do video chat on skype???


----------



## subir12 (Sep 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> what does this mean?? do u mean it cant capture 720p HD..coz it can take vga@30fps



Nokia X6 can capture videos on 30 fps, its not good as compare to 720p HD video recording.


----------



## pawankhanna (Sep 22, 2010)

I do hope that provision of using secondary camera as a web cam is not there in X6 , but u can talk and chat with skype.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Wave is better then X6 in every possible way.....screen, Hardware, UI etc



What about one very important aspect of "multitasking" in a smartphone ? Is Wave better than X6 in that regard ?  Hell No .. or An excellent twitter client like "Gravity" for bada ? No I dont think so ..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 22, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> What about one very important aspect of "multitasking" in a smartphone ? Is Wave better than X6 in that regard ?  Hell No .. or An excellent twitter client like "Gravity" for bada ? No I dont think so ..




please elaborate...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2010)

Regarding multitasking in wave i found a simple article..



> Multitasking isn’t one of the top features that Samsung’s shouting about with Bada,  but you can do it. It’s dead simple, too. Wherever you are, whether  surfing the net or tearing around some tracks playing racer Asphalt 5  while on the bus, just hold down the central diamond-shaped button for a  sec or two and the multitask menu will pop up.
> This shows you all the main processes that are currently running on  your Samsung Wave, each with a little red circle in the corner which  lets you close the app down. Getting frustrated with sluggish  performance? Check this screen out as you might have half the Samsung  app store running in the background.
> There’s also a button to close all running apps in one sweep, and a  shortcut to return to the home screen view without closing any apps –  this one’s great if you want to check up on your Twitter feed quickly  while checking out an app or game. Thanks to the Samsung Wave’s 1GHz  Hummingbird, it can run a handful of apps without any performance dip,  and you can switch between them in seconds, lag-free.


And as wave have 512mb RAM and 1ghz procc it doesnt lag easily...Nibuzzz is there for Bada OS

Also the most used smartphone in world is iphone which dont multitask


----------



## subir12 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey people! I lost my nokia X6, now I want to delete all data from my phone is it possible to delete data over the air.


----------



## R2K (Sep 24, 2010)

how much does x6 8gb cost now


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 27, 2010)

@ subir
Only if you are using the wave secure application on your phone you can, otherwise it’s not possible…

@R2K
Hey man, watch all nokia phone prices on nokia India site. Just go to nokia India product page with this link.
Nokia India - Find and compare Nokia mobile phones


----------



## kelly (Sep 28, 2010)

unfortunately, My X6 cannot connect to internet.
i've contacted my  service provider. They gave me the setting for internet connection. They  also advised me to switch off the phone, remove the battery and sim  card…but then i still could not connect to internet.
i also checked  the software using nokia Ovi Suite. Since the phone is using the latest  software, I reinstalled the software. Then, whenever i tried to connect  to internet...these messages would appear 'Link not available' or 'no  network connection. Unable to download'...please help me..


----------



## pawankhanna (Sep 30, 2010)

kelly said:


> unfortunately, My X6 cannot connect to internet.
> i've contacted my  service provider. They gave me the setting for internet connection. They  also advised me to switch off the phone, remove the battery and sim  card…but then i still could not connect to internet.
> i also checked  the software using nokia Ovi Suite. Since the phone is using the latest  software, I reinstalled the software. Then, whenever i tried to connect  to internet...these messages would appear 'Link not available' or 'no  network connection. Unable to download'...please help me..



[FONT=&quot]Everything else seems fine.. But the most important thing.. Is your services activated?[/FONT]


----------

